# Could not install driver: The specified service has been marked for deletion.



## quatermass (May 15, 2010)

I've just tried to use my GPU-Z V0.2.8 on Windows XP Pro SP3 like I do every once in a while
and its always worked.

Today I get:


---------------------------
GPU-Z
---------------------------
Could not install driver: The specified service has been marked for deletion.


---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------
When I try to run it.

Anyone know why?

I tried GPU-Z V0.4.2 and it still does this.
I did try rebooting. 



I'm logged into my PC as Administrator.

The only thing I've done recently is upgraded my ATi Catalyst Control Centre and driver to the latest version.


System:
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3
Chipset : AMD RD770
Processor : AMD Phenom X4 9600 @ 2300 MHz
Physical Memory : 4096 MB (2 x 2048 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card : ATI Radeon HD 3400 Series PCI-e
Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 3
DirectX : Version 9.0c  (March 2009)

CCC is V2010.0406.2133.36843


----------



## NTurky (May 21, 2010)

The only time I got that error was because I had another instance of the program running, hided in the tray bar.


----------



## W1zzard (May 21, 2010)

when gpuz starts it installs its own driver, when it exits it removes that driver

now you can imagine a condition (with 2 gpuzs) for example where one gpuz wants to remove the driver that the other one uses. Windows prevents that but marks the driver for deletion.

now if you start another gpuz it tries to install its driver but there is already the one marked for deletion so it can't continue.

a reboot solves this unless you run multiple gpuzs again


----------



## quatermass (May 21, 2010)

Yes, that seemed to be the problem.

A reboot cured it and I'm more careful about how many copies I try to run. 

Many thanks.


----------

